# when to change spark plugs?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

bought my car new. replaced spark plugs after 80,000 miles. now it's 130,000 miles, so 50,000 miles later after I first replaced my spark plugs, is it time again to replace it? I noticed my car seem to have a hard time accelerating better so I'm guessing the sparks aren't working as well as it should.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Spark plugs should never need replacing in new cars.only older cars, and should only need replacing if they don’t work as well as they should. Usually a wire brush clean is all they need. And make sure the gap is set right, 

Spark plug leads do need to be changed as they can wear out from vibration, 

If you have changed spark plugs, did you also change the rotor in the distributor?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Classified said:


> did you also change the rotor in the distributor?


I'm guessing probably not, because it's not 1978


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'm guessing probably not, because it's not 1978


I think you mean the points,lol which I think stopped about 1987, electronic distributors still use a rotor, most are now getting phased out with coil packs


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Classified said:


> I think you mean the points,lol which I think stopped about 1987, electronic distributors still use a rotor, most are now getting phased out with coil packs


No, lol, I mean distributors. There are no vehicles within the age ranges required by Uberlyft (2003+) that I can think of that still use distributors, either electronic or points-based. The last Camry 4 cyl model to use a distributor (which was indeed electronic), for example, was 1996.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, lol, I mean distributors. There are no vehicles within the age ranges required by Uberlyft (2003+) that I can think of that still use distributors, either electronic or points-based. The last Camry 4 cyl model to use a distributor (which was indeed electronic), for example, was 1996.


It's been 10years since I've worked on a car. I've learnt something today, 
Newest car I pulled distributor out of was a 2002 corolla, the last of the old shape. Ae111, so yea your right,


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I was just watching a video on how to replace the plugs under the coil packs of my 4 cylinder Malibu....nothing easy anymore, espically on Chevy


----------



## stanigu (Dec 8, 2016)

Plugs are only one of the many components in the engine. I usually stick to the manufacturer's recommended maintenance schedule for their replacement. 

Sluggish acceleration could be anything...maybe fuel delivery (e.g. fuel filter)? Or when was the last time you checked/changed air filter? Is the car throwing any codes?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

If you aren't missing, you shouldn't be changing plugs. And even THAT could be caused by literally a hundred different things.
I'll flush fluids, change filters (oil, air, cabin), belts, etc, etc... But I'll generally leave plugs alone unless there's a significant drop in engine performance. Once that occurs, and everything else is fresh, I'll start there and with an engine/fuel cleaner.

But a significant drop in performance could be a choked or starved motor, off timing, clogged injectors... Any number of things.
Some of these things are easy and cheap fixes.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ICE are _so_ 19th century. I hope Dara hurries up and brings in those electric flying cars. What are they, only 18 months away now?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Classified said:


> Spark plugs should never need replacing in new cars.only older cars, and should only need replacing if they don't work as well as they should. Usually a wire brush clean is all they need. And make sure the gap is set right,
> 
> Spark plug leads do need to be changed as they can wear out from vibration,
> 
> If you have changed spark plugs, did you also change the rotor in the distributor?


LOL You're so wrong that it hurts to read your post... and you really shouldn't give advice about cars made in the last 20 years.

Under the Federally mandated emissions rules cars MUST supply OBDC-II emissions data for testing purposes. That means no conventional points/rotor distributors can be used.. they don't have the ability to report the required timing data for emissions purposes.

Rotor? LOL WUT. No car using a rotor/points ignition is allowed on Uber.

Vibration??? LOL LOL LOL stop it.. you're to funny. Electrodes wear out because every spark is like a lightning bolt hitting the electrode. It microscopically pits the metal (vaporizes it). Copper plugs last maybe 30k while iridium can go up to 100k


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

I would say every 50,000 miles.
I had a spark plug go on my 2014 when it had about 40k miles.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

What does your owner's manual say about spark plug replacement interval?

I vote for you got a bad tank of gas...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

It could be time for new plugs again.
Cheap enough if you do it yourself.

Every time i change plugs in ANY vehicle i notice a decline in fuel mileage. Dont know why. I set gaps correctly.

Also run a GOOD fuel system cleaner every 5,000 miles or so.
Clogged injectors can wreak havoc. Reduce mileage, impair acceleration, increase emissions .

Make sure air filter is clean.
Make sure sensors and computer are functioning properly.

Most new cars are sensor actuated accelerators .
Make sure throttle body and m.a.p.s. air flow sensors are clean every 30,000 miles.

Fuel filter
And at 150,000 miles your TIMING BELT should have been changed !
Even a chain gets lose after that kind of mileage.
If belt or chain pops kiss your head('s) goodbye ! If you have interference motor.
Non interference motors will just leave you stranded.
Timing belts SHOULD be changed at 80,000 to 100,000 miles !


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> It could be time for new plugs again.
> Cheap enough if you do it yourself.
> 
> Every time i change plugs in ANY vehicle i notice a decline in fuel mileage. Dont know why. I set gaps correctly.
> ...


LOL another comedian! Stop it, you're gonna make me pee!

Nothing you pour into your gas tank will clean anything. There is so much ETHANOL in gas that it cleans everything for you. In the old days leaded gas would cause problems... leaded gas is a thing of the past.

People who pour Seafoam or some other cleaner into the gas is not doing much. If it truly improved the performance of the engine then manufacturers would recommend it. To date, no additives is recommended by the big car makers UNLESS its a high performance motor.

First: If you have a plug not firing, the ECM will detect a misfire and set a the CEL and flag a code telling you exactly what plug/coil is bad. If you notice a significant drop in MPG then something is BROKE. A bad wire, a bad coil, a bad plug.. but todays ECMs can tell you all that before you notice it on the gas gauge.

Air filer: change IAW manufactures schedule.

Sensors... lol wut? If the sensor is not working, again, the EMC will set the CEL light.

Fuel filter: change IAW manufacturers schedule.

Chains: All chains have tensioners to account for wear. As long as they are working, you never change them.

Timing belts: You got this right. Change IAW manufacturers schedule.

There is a LOT of old info that is 100% true for old engines... but in the advent of ECM/BCM/ABS etc most of it is not applicable. Now a days you really don't have to touch a motor for the first 100k (some you do).

Here are some other things that you should change but never do:

Antifreeze: Unless you have 100,000 mile AF, change every 3 years.
Brake fluid: Change every 3 years.

Consult the manufactures service schedule for:
Differential/transfer and transmission fluid changes.


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> LOL another comedian! Stop it, you're gonna make me pee!
> 
> Nothing you pour into your gas tank will clean anything. There is so much ETHANOL in gas that it cleans everything for you. In the old days leaded gas would cause problems... leaded gas is a thing of the past.
> 
> ...


"Um..Hi there I'm Chris *Greases palm with a $20*...So..I HEARD you know a little about cars??


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NOXDriver said:


> LOL another comedian! Stop it, you're gonna make me pee!
> 
> Nothing you pour into your gas tank will clean anything. There is so much ETHANOL in gas that it cleans everything for you. In the old days leaded gas would cause problems... leaded gas is a thing of the past.
> 
> ...


My Manufacturer DOES recomend fuel system cleaner.
Every oil change.
My car, fuel filter is Part of the fuel pump . . .

Residue DOES build up on throttle bodies.



NOXDriver said:


> LOL another comedian! Stop it, you're gonna make me pee!
> 
> Nothing you pour into your gas tank will clean anything. There is so much ETHANOL in gas that it cleans everything for you. In the old days leaded gas would cause problems... leaded gas is a thing of the past.
> 
> ...


Chain tensioners WEAR OUT !
You want metal debris strewn throughout your block ?

Dont change timing chain & tensioner.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

JTTwentySeven said:


> I would say every 50,000 miles.
> I had a spark plug go on my 2014 when it had about 40k miles.


I have a 2009 Toyota with 130K miles, same plugs? Car came new with those Denso Iridium long life plugs,Manual say change at 120K? this aint 1957 where we used Leaded gas,Plugs have come a long way baby,jmo



tohunt4me said:


> My Manufacturer DOES recomend fuel system cleaner.
> Every oil change.
> My car, fuel filter is Part of the fuel pump . . .
> 
> ...


I throw Techron Fuel cleaner in my car 3-4 times a year,never had a fuel issue,been doing it for mucho yrs,jmo


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> My Manufacturer DOES recomend fuel system cleaner.
> Every oil change.


What vehicle? I'd be interested in knowing. Is it listed in the scheduled maintenance part of the owners manual or just some random blurb that 'it doesn't hurt'.

Ethanol is a VERY strong cleaner by itself. In the pre-ethanol days injectors could foul, but the usually break long before any significant performance degradation.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

I find my performance keeps steady if I rotate the spark plugs every oil change. You get different current arch's to each plug depending on position so this to extend life.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> I find my performance keeps steady if I rotate the spark plugs every oil change. You get different current arch's to each plug depending on position so this to extend life.


ROFLMAO.........................................JMO


----------



## julianaray (Sep 20, 2018)

Vehicle manufacturers make much of the fact that their products come equipped with extended-life spark plugs that can maintain a precise gap for 100,000 miles. However, before you wait that long to replace them, you should bear in mind that spark plugs that hit the 80,000-mile marker are four-fifths worn.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

julianaray said:


> Vehicle manufacturers make much of the fact that their products come equipped with extended-life spark plugs that can maintain a precise gap for 100,000 miles. However, before you wait that long to replace them, you should bear in mind that spark plugs that hit the 80,000-mile marker are four-fifths worn.


i have 135K miles on a toyota,still same plugs????????????????? i might keep them in till 200K?????????????????????? ROFLMAO, remember Toyota=#1, ps i'm not telling anyone when to change there plugs,its your car,your decision,jmo


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

With platinum spark plugs the Gap never changes even at 100,000 miles they still appear the same as they did when they were new.

the problem is the car engine has been subjected to vibration for 100,000 miles and the spark plugs porcelain breaks and falls in your engine.

100000 is about the time limit but some people love to gamble.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

LAuberX said:


> With platinum spark plugs the Gap never changes even at 100,000 miles they still appear the same as they did when they were new.
> 
> the problem is the car engine has been subjected to vibration for 100,000 miles and the spark plugs porcelain breaks and falls in your engine.
> 
> 100000 is about the time limit but some people love to gamble.


my new car manual says change plugs at 120K change the coolant at 100K a toyota site i c/o said they go 200K w/o issues,my panosonic battery that came with car is 9yo, w/o any issues? but hey, i'm an old warrior,jmo


----------

